# اعاده تدوير الالومنيوم



## محمود جابر (19 نوفمبر 2011)

_*كيفيه اعاده صهر معدن الالومنيوم وسبكه مره اخرى
وكيفيه بناء فرن للصهر باقل التكاليف 
*__*وشكرا*_​


----------

